# P0160 code



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, 6 years and no problems, now it's like one check engine light after another. 

Anyway, anyone know where to find the O2 sensor which triggers teh P0160 code?

Bank 2 Sensor 2


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a TSB #NTB02-006 that addressed this issue. In addition to replacing the sensor, you may also need to have an updated ECM program flashed. You would need a Nissan Consult scan tool to check your current ECM program number...or take it to a Nissan or Infiniti Dealer. You will most likely have to go to a dealer to reflash the ECM anyway, if needed.

Your code is for the rear oxygen sensor on the left hand side, which will be found under the vehicle, in the front pipe (left side). The electrical connector is at the top, front, left side of the engine.

For models built up to 8/1/00, you will need sensor part# 226A1-4W001.
For models built 8/2/00 or later, you will need sensor part# 226A1-4W010.

As your ECM is covered under your long term emissions warranty (which is usually 7yrs./70000 miles), you may want to check and see if it's still covered if you are in that time period.


----------



## mtnspokes (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow! Thanks smj999smj. I'm having the same problem on my '01. The dealer cleared the light once but it came back on a few weeks later. I'll start shopping around for a sensor. I read another post that said you could try and clean a sensor with a torch. Really? Anyone have any luck trying to clean one?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it was dirty, you could clean it, but most of the time it's the element that fails. I would recommend you skip the torch and replace the sensor. I would recommend using either an NTK brand (same company that makes NGk spark plugs) or genuine Nissan part. Nissan ECMs use 2 trip diagnostics before setting the light to go on, unless the failure is an open or short in the harness, in which case it sets the light immediately. This system prevents "false codes" as they were once called in the 80's. In other words, erasing the code without fixing the problem is usually a waste of time.


----------

